# Revolution vs. 220



## MikeTz (Dec 30, 2007)

I've done a lot of reading about the SIG Revolution and 220 models. If I want a good .45 for home defense and the range is one model preferable to the other? I'll be at the range this weekend to try them both.

It seems like there are as many detractors as fans when it comes to the Revolution 1911 model. SIG apparently had some problems with their 1911 line but those that have not had problems (or had them resolved by SIG) swear by the gun's accuracy and reliability. I have heard very little criticism of the 220.

What is the opinion of Revolution and 220 owners?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I own a 226.. Great gun, very reliable, heavy for carry.

WHEN I buy a 1911, it'll be a Springer, a Colt, or a Smith. Most likely a Springfield Armory.

Just because Porsche makes a great sports car... doesn't mean I want their sedan...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You're really comparing apples and oranges. The Revolution is just a pretty standard (aside from the oddly shaped slide) 1911 assembled from a variety of aftermarket parts. I think it is a cast, not forged, gun, but I am not positive. The gizmos on the Revolution are pretty common - beavertail, "match" trigger, etc. - and can be had on many 1911s. The Revolution has all the well-documented advantages of the 1911 in terms of ease of shooting: low bore axis, good fit in the hand, potentially great trigger.

The P220 is a much more modern design, and probably more reliable than the Revolution. It also usually comes with a DA trigger, versus the SA on the Revolution, so if you want to carry hammer-down the P220 is the obvious choice. Downside is a high bore axis, giving you more muzzle flip than a 1911/Revolution.

For range/competition shooting, I'd go for the Revolution. For general defensive carry, it really boils down to the trigger mechanism you prefer and if you want the absolute reliability of the modern design, or are willing to accept a higher potential for malfunctions in the older 1911 design.


----------



## MikeTz (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the answers guys. I own a P226 in 9mm and have been so happy with its performance that I thought about staying with SIG for a .45 solution. After some more reading I think I need to expand my search to other fine .45s like Springfield, Kimber, etc..

The Revolution attracted me because they are using some nice parts from companies like Wilson Combat, the design is easier to field strip than other 1911s, and it's supposed to be very accurate. But after reading some of the problems SIG had with their 1911 models I'm not sure the Revolution would be any better than a Springer or Kimber.

It's off to the range to shoot as many of these models as possible and decide which fits me the best.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You might add S&W to your list of 1911s to examine. My distinct impression is that they are currently the most trouble-free 1911s in that general price range.


----------



## MikeTz (Dec 30, 2007)

*Range Report*

I went to the range today and tried the SIG Revolution C3, SIG 220, Taurus 1911 (at the suggestion of the range owner), and the Springfield 1911 A1.

All seem to have their own personality. I shot the best with the SIG guns. Both the C3 and the 220 were very accurate. The other two models were also good but I shot a bit less accurately with them. This could be for a number of reasons. They were all range rentals, I had never shot any of the models before and obviously I wasn't used to any of them after one session (about 4 magazines per gun were shot).

I have to say I was impressed with the SIG Revolution C3. After hearing and reading some negative things about the SIG 1911s I was pleasantly surprised how good it felt and how accurate it was. I have experience on the SIG P226 so the 220 model felt very comfortable and familiar. It was also quite accurate for my first experience.

My range didn't have a S&W 1911 so I'll have to keep looking for an opportunity to try that gun. The S&W does seem to have many admirers.

After this experience I feel more comfortable about buying a SIG 1911 or a 220. Now I just have to make the decision.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sig has had so many problems with their 1911s that I don't know if I'd get one personally. Even with the 2nd generation Sig 1911s, there were plenty of problems...

I also don't like the shape of the "bump" on the Sig 1911 grip safeties...


----------



## MikeTz (Dec 30, 2007)

*Made the Decision*

Last week we had a gun show in town and I had a chance to get good buys on the SIG Revolution C3 and the 220. After going back and forth for a while I decided on the 220. It's a very familiar gun to me since I have a P226 in 9mm.

After stripping, cleaning, and lubricating the gun I was off to the range today. I put 100 rounds through the gun and it behaved perfectly. I find the 220 easier to shoot accurately than my 9mm (that may be because I take more time between shots with a magazine that holds 8 rounds than one with 20 rounds). It was producing very tight groups at 25, 33, and 45feet and it feels great in my hand. I'll probably go back to the range this weekend and put another 100 rounds downrange.

The SIG Revolution C3 is a very nice gun and I'm sure I would it would have made me happy but the 220 is a comfortable, reliable, accurate gun and it's very easy to strip and maintain. I'm happy!


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I personally trust the newest generation of the Sig Revolution 1911. From what I hear, the first gen was just a bunch of aftermarket parts thrown together and the Sig Sauer name printed on it and after all of the problems Sig started producing their own parts and they worked together flawlessly. That is just the story I personally heard from a Sig rep while I toyed with two separate Revolutions. The triggers felt just as nice as any other "custom" or "loaded," the grip safety was very reassuring and seemed very smooth and it had one of the most reliable names possible printed on the slide and it didn't start with a G. When I fired it at the show I was at, I hit every clay that was posted on the fence which was about 20 feet out.

With that said, when I get my first 1911 the Revolution will compete equally with Springfield.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

SIG Revolution uses the Series 80 firing pin block. For this reason, I would not recomend this handgun or a Para Ordinance or Colt to anyone.

Read details in my other post:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14377


----------

